# Erstes Motherboard mit Thunderbolt gesichtet!



## orangebutt (8. März 2012)

Wie VR-Zone berichtet, hat MSI hat auf der CeBIT ihr neues Motherboard mit Z77 Chipsatz vorgestellt!

Das *Z77A-GD80* beeinhaltet einen nicht näher genannten Thunderbolt Controller unterhalb des MOSFET Kühlers:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Laut VR-Zone könnte es sich um den neuen Chip "Cactus Ridge" von Intel handeln, der noch nicht offiziell vorgestellt wurde.

Auch der benötigte Thunderbolt Anschluss bzw. Mini-Display Anschluss ist jetzt unterhalb des antiquierten VGA-Anschlusses zu sehen:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die anderen Spezifikationen des Boards:



 3x PCI-Express x16  (dual 8x oder 8x 4x 4x für Crossfire X)
4x PCI-Express  x1
6x Standart Intel SATA 3 Ports
2x zusätzliche SATA 3 Ports
Interner USB 3.0 Front Anschluss
Interner Firefire Anschluss
Spannungsmesspunkte
Debug LED
Manueller BIOS Schalter und Reset
OC Genie Schalter
an der Rückseite ausserdem noch:


2x USB 3.0
4x USB 2.0
PS/2
Gigabit Ethernet
7.1 Audio mit optischem & coaxial Ausgang
Thunderbolt/Mini-Display Ausgang
D-Sub Ausgang
HDMI Ausgang
Alles in allem ein solides Board mit einer kleinen Besonderheit beim Crossfire X Betrieb (8x 4x 4x) und natürlich dem Thunderbolt Port.

Das Board wurde mit der GUS II (Graphics Upgrade Solution II) gezeigt, das über den Thunderbolt Port angeschlossen wird (höchstwahrscheinlich derselbe Controller wie auf dem Board)
und eine Grafikkarte bis zu 150W TDP beeinhaltet. Das GUS II wird erstmal mit der MSI's R6770 Twin Frozr II ausgeliefert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Freue mich schon auf weitere Peripherie mit Thunderbolt und hoffe das Preise dafür auch bald im Rahmen des erschwinglichen sind 

Quelle: VR-ZONE.COM


----------



## OctoCore (8. März 2012)

Ja - die Preise sind noch der Knackpunkt. Ansonsten ist so ein Donnerbolzen-Anschluss ein interessantes Feature.


----------



## XE85 (8. März 2012)

Eine News dazu gibt es bereits auf der Main: Cebit 2012: Z77-, H77- und Z75-Mainboards von MSI für Ivy-Bridge-CPUs - msi, cebit, ivy bridge

mfg


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. März 2012)

Eine News gibts sogar seit Januar 

CES 2012: MSI zeigt Z77-GD80-Board mit Thunderbolt für Ivy-Bridge [Bilder des Tages] - msi, ces, ivy bridge


----------

